

How the Mac App store could blow up the software market - joubert
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/12/09/how-the-mac-app-store-could-blow-up-the-software-market/

======
swombat
Yes, yes, we know that. Marco Arment already made that point in this excellent
article: <http://www.marco.org/1432156914>

The Mac App Store isn't for today's Mac developers. It's for all the other
ones who are on the way.

